# Did it anyway



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I did it. I dug out the back flower bed, installed the edger board and the fencing, back filled it and put in the one lonely hydrangea that is left. My whole order from Spring Hill Nursery has died. Why on earth did they ship them in March when we can't plant around here until June? Everything else is either frost dead or drowned. I'm trying to resurrect the butterfly bush by re-rooting one tiny little green shoot! With luch, the front and side edging boards will go in tonight, the flowers are here to go in, and the mulch will go down by the end of tomorrow. This bed serves 2 purposes. It's a mini butterfly garden and it keeps Marky from going into my neighbor's yard. (they just put up a toddler pool. nuff said)


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I had the same rotten luck with Gurney's but they guaranteed everything for a year and refunded my money promptly for everything that died. I think Spring Hill has the same guarantee so you might give them a call....

Come do my flower bed when you get done with yours. Better yet wait until February when it will be warm down here but still winter where you are 

Kitty


----------

